
The one million tweet map - thibaut_barrere
http://onemilliontweetmap.com
======
Alan01252
I have no idea what use this could be to anyone, that being said it was
extremely cool to zoom in on my little town and see five tweets going out from
people just on the estate I live.

*Edit I've just realised this is a demo show the power of <http://v3.maptimize.com/> which is very cool.

~~~
sgruhier
Correct, I worked hard on that new version and I thought a lot before finding
the idea of that demo to show what you can do with maptimize.

I really like that tweet demo. You can find a lot of interesting information,
like tweets in your area as you said.

The heatmap is also interesting when you need to analyze huge amount of data
like this.

You can also see where twitter is very active. I was surprised to see that
Indonesia is very active.

~~~
weinzierl
I was also surprised about the activity in Indonesia. Another spot that caught
my eye is halfway between Taipei and Japan. Turns out this is Okinawa which
has a large US military base. I had expected much more activity in India.

When I zoom in, so that I can see city names, I find the selection of cities
that are shown strange. Large cities seem to be missing outside of the US. For
example I wasn't shown neither Rio de Janeiro nor Sao Paulo nor Belo Horizonte
but Vitoria was there. In southern Germany there is Augsburg, Ingolstadt and
Fuerth, but Munich (the only city with over a million inhabitants) is missing.

------
lince
Maybe other people does not appreciate your work, but my girlfriend (who study
marketing) and me have gained some insight about Twitter users and countries
with Internet access _[1]_.

 _Great work and thank you!_

[1] I know this last is arguable: In some countries, Twitter is not the main
microblogging service.

~~~
Anon84
You might want to take a look at this for a view on Twitter Demographics:

[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/amislove/publications/Twitter-
IC...](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/amislove/publications/Twitter-ICWSM.pdf)

and this for how one might be able to do "serious" predictions using Twitter
as a proxy:

[http://www.bgoncalves.com/component/jdownloads/finish/3/39.h...](http://www.bgoncalves.com/component/jdownloads/finish/3/39.html)

------
olihb
Very nice and more interesting than the bar charts/graph that other twitter
visualization tools give us. It would be really cool (and informative) if you
could add a small word cloud when the cursor hovers over a city.

I did a similar non-interactive dataviz a while ago during the big student
protests in Quebec this spring. I clustered (using LDA) the tweets talking
about the protests and I mapped and identified them.

<http://olihb.com/?p=199> (in French, though)

------
SeanDav
There is quite an intense location on west coast of Africa, a bit below
Nigeria that appears to be coming from somewhere in the ocean, just to the
west of Sao Tome. Google maps is not showing me anything from that location
like an island. Any idea why this might be?

Also useful would be some sort of Distance scale/measure.

~~~
chasing
Looks like 0 degree latitude, 0 degree longitude. Probably tweets with no
location info or bad location info.

~~~
zoop
That is Null Island

<http://www.nullisland.com/>

~~~
SeanDav
Should be an April 1 entry

------
denzil_correa
This is quite brilliant! Good job.

------
precisioncoder
According to what I saw, there were 2 of the last million tweets from canada,
Toronto with 5.5 million people had 0 tweets, this seems highly improbable,
perhaps Canada has some sort of privacy laws that prevent their data from
showing up?

~~~
sgruhier
This map shows only geolocalized tweets. Usually, tweets are geolocalized when
they are sent with a mobile.

Also twitter stream don't send 100% of the tweets, it will be to huge. But
statically speaking, it should be enough to have a good picture.

May be there are some restrictions in Canada.

This map give us a lot of information about twitter more than the first fun
and wow effect. I like that!

------
lleims
Can't see anything. Tested it with Chrome and Safari on OS X but all I see is
<http://i.imgur.com/V8FZe.png>

~~~
sgruhier
weird gonna check right now! thanks

~~~
lleims
Working fine now :)

------
MagnitudeSw
It would be interesting to aggregate the top similar tweets in these hot areas
and show that as a tool tip. No idea how difficult that might be :)

------
smokinjoe
I would love to watch this during some sort of global event, whatever the
context. Maybe I'll remember to visit it on Election Day.

------
bodegajed
That's one big data. Do you have firehose access?

~~~
sgruhier
What do you mean? We just display data from twitter stream. You can use their
stream if you want to

~~~
conflagration
Which stream are you using exactly. Are you applying any filters? Afaik the
complete firehose has restricted access, or did that change?

Edit: very cool visualization btw. What are you using exactly on the backend
for stream processing?

~~~
sgruhier
I use the public stream with a filter on location (:locations =>
'-180,-90,180,90') Twitter doesn't seem to have limitation for that.

The backend is written in Ruby. The daemon to index tweets use the great
Intridea gem <https://github.com/intridea/tweetstream>.

The page <http://onemilliontweetmap.com/> is simple Sinatra application, and I
use REDIS pub/sub to push tweets to the browser.

------
danso
Very cool. I would suggest revising the scale of the bubbles so that 100
tweets does not have equal representation as 1500 tweets

------
francov88
Really cool visualization - wish it went a step further when you got closer in
(trendsmap.com style).

------
RyanMcGreal
Is there a way to permalink to a specific location/magnification?

~~~
sgruhier
not yet, but good remark. I will use history API to update the URL

~~~
RyanMcGreal
That would be great! Thanks.

------
ryspeers
This is pretty cool. Geolocalized data is huge

------
thlt
This blows my mind

------
dumbfounder
A million tweets isn't cool. You know what's cool? A billion tweets.

